# Colnago Cristallo or Orion Ridley? Help me decide thanks!



## 2wheelBound (Jan 13, 2011)

I was advised to post this here to get opinions of Colnago owners. Appreciate any insight on how the Cristallo rides..

Hi all, MTB'er here that is new to road biking and was getting set on getting a new Ridley Orion with Fulcrum 7 wheels and 105 set up. Then I came across this few years old frame Colnago Cristallo. Full 09' Dura Ace all around, Fulcrum Racing 1 wheels and it just looks like a sweet set up. Pictures show it as near new and price is almost $750 more than the new Ridley Orion which would be tailor fitted to me precisely. Though to get a Orion with Dura Ace and Racing 1 wheels it would cost me $500-$700 more over the Colnago Cristallo I'm looking at.

I have heard good things about the riding habits of the Orion, but not too much about the Cristallo, but what I have heard are pretty good. 

I don't know the fit of the Colnago yet, but specs look like they will work out pretty close to me. I'm just at a cross roads, I love high end stuff, but don't want to get something too high end and waste money ya know. I am going to be riding around on unkown condition roads sometimes. Maybe the Orion will be a good fit for me with 105's to be a good training bike and I can save up for a new high end frame down the line? As far as looks, I like the Orion, but the Colnago is a beautiful frame with clear carbon weave showing. 

I really appreciate your opinions and thoughts!

PS. just wanted to add that the Colnago frame is a genuine Italy made frame in case that makes a difference.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

The Cristallo is a wonderful frame. Pro Tour proven. Zabel used to race on one in his later years at Milram and the frame has been used in many cobbled classics by several teams. The geo will not be as relaxed in it's fitting as the Orion. The Orion is the entry level of Ridley's line, It is cheap carbon.
Personally, this is a no brainer for me.


----------



## JLane (Jan 27, 2002)

*My Colnago Cristallo review*

I've not ridden a Ridley so can't compare to that directly, but here's my short discourse on how a Colnago handles based on owning a Cristallo (6K+ miles) and a Dream HP (10K+ miles).

In the past I've worked in a high end shop and currently lead a group of what I would describe as hardcore riders. Based on my personal experience and observing others test ride and making their choices I can state that the guy who takes a 10 minute test ride doesn't buy the Colnago.

"Dull", "Sluggish", "Lazy", "Not Exciting", are terms I've heard these guys describe a Colnago's handling.

Riders who have the opportunity to spend 1, 2 or 3+ hours on a Colnago come back with smiles on their faces. "Telepathic", "Stable", "It knows the way Home", "Confidence at Speed" are what they say.

Do you see where I'm going with this? If you wish for a super sensitive quick steering bicycle look elsewhere. If you want a bicycle that will make you look like a hero on your group ride 3+ hours in, the Colnago is your bike. When you're toast, hanging on to the wheels in front of you - or leading the group up the long climb putting them in the pain closet, the Colnago will allow you to concentrate completely on that endeavor - and not concern yourself with keeping a nervous handling bike going where you want it.

Stated in a completely different fashion, which lady would you envision yourself happily married to: The Party Girl or the Loyal Partner? 

The best part is the Colnago is the Loyal Partner with the Party Girl paint job.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Are you thinking of buying the Cristallo sight unseen? That would be my only reservation. I think the last year Colnago made that frame was '07. If the frame has low mileage and in primo condition I'd give it serious consideration. Check and see if the seller has a return policy. You can't always go by photos. I think if you search around you can find a nos Cristallo frame.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

My first Colnago was a Cristallo in October 2006. I bought it sight unseen from Switzerland to the US. Never even test rode a Colnago before buying it. I agree completely with JLane. It has been the smoothest bike I have ever ridden. After riding it for 6 months, I decided to buy a Colnago Arte for racing. Then, I bought an Oval Krono, another Arte, and a C50. My only complaint with the Cristallo is that it is pretty stiff. For 3+ hour rides I wasn't feeling all that great on it, but for anything in the 2 hour or less category, it is wonderful. That, and the ST01 paint scheme, was the reason for my C50 purchase. The C50 is much nicer for those 3+ hour rides.

I have zero experience with a Ridley, but know that I prefer the handling of my Colnagos over my 1985 steel Mino Denti and my 2006 Bianchi FG Lite.

FYI - All my "training" bikes have Record 10 on them, as do my racing bikes.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*So what is your decision?*

Which bike are you going with? Interested.


----------



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

Sorry it has taken me so long to notice this thread, and my comments might be too late. I own two bikes: a Cristallo and a Ridley Orion. 

I have owned the Cristallo for a few years and love it - it has been the best bike I have owned after having a Trek 5500, Look 585 and Pinarello FP5. I only picked up the Orion recently because the frame came up cheaply on ebay and I built it up with Centaur to use as a second bike (the Cristallo has Record). I swap the wheels frequently between both bikes and the set up is otherwise nearly identical. 

Both are great bikes and I could live with either. I also like both more than the others I have owned, even though the the Orion is an "entry level" bike. Both are very stiff, although the Cristallo is probably a little stiffer. The Cristallo also feels a little lighter, although it is by no means a super light bike.

The major difference is the handling: as others have mentioned, the Colnago handling is a little slower, more predictable. The Orion has faster handling but is not nervous or twitchy. I hate bikes with nervous handling (one reason I sold the Pinarello), and while the Orion's handling is faster and turns into corners more aggressively, it also does so with great confidence and stability. Technical bike handling skills are not one of my strengths (one reason I like the slower Colnago handling) but I have been very impressed with the Orion and it has allowed me to take corners on descents with much greater confidence than previously. If it's any indication, I will usually reach for the Ridley more often than the Cristallo these days, but I still love both. 

In summary, both bikes are excellent, both provide solid, stiff, stable rides and I would think that most riders would be happy with either (brand snobbery aside). It really comes down to personal preference as to whether you prefer faster or slower handling, and the aesthetics of the bike. If nothing else, the Orion is certainly amazing value for money.


----------



## rmfh (Mar 3, 2011)

The Cristallo is not the most successful frame Colnago made. Some Pro Tour guys switched back to their old C50 after trying the Cristallo (Milram as well as and Rabo). They complained about the stiffness of the bike. Bear in mind thought that these were the first Cristallo's. I'm not sure whether they adapted the bike afterwards.


----------

